# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιώργος Βόκας

## Polyneikos

Η αναφορά μου σε αυτό το άρθρο θα είναι για τον *Γιώργο Βόκα*, ο οποίος  είναι παλαιός αθλητής του Bodybuilding,ο οποίος αγωνίστηκε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70 καθως και την δεκαετία του 80.
Γεννήθηκε το 1951, και έζησε για αρκετά χρόνια στην Σοβιετική Ένωση, στην Τασκένδη, εργαζόταν ως καθηγητής Φυσικής Αγωγής και ήταν αθλητής δεκάθλου αρχικά και μετέπειτα μεταπήδησε στην Αρση Βαρων.




Το 1977 επαναπατρίστηκε και ασχολήθηκε πιο εντατικα με το bodybuilidng.
Πρώτος του αγώνας το 1979, στο 3ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB,όπου διαγωνίστηκε στην βαριά κατηγορία με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και τον Νίκο Κωνσταντινίδη ,όπου κατετάχθη 3ος.



Επόμενος αγώνας του , το *1980*, στην WABBA.

Διαγωνίστηκε στην Ψηλή κατηγορία, όπου νικητής ήταν ο Παυλος Γεροθανάσης και 2ος ο Τάσος Μώρος, ο Βόκας κατετάχθη 4ος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπόμενη συμμετοχή του Γιώργου Βόκα, το 1982, στην 1η (Ψηλή) κλάση Ανδρών, όπου πήρε την 2η θεση πίσω από τον Δημήτρη Γκιουλέα, με αθλητές στην κατηγορία του όπως ο Αποστολος Φραντζανας, ο Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης

----------


## DIMITROS

*Moιαζει παρα πολυ στο Φ. Τομπρα!!!!*

----------


## xristos xalkida

ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΔΑΛΙΑΝΗ!!






 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστουμε Χρηστο ,παντα βλεπουμε με νοσταλγικο ενδιαφερον παλαιους αθλητες κ χαιρομαστε που ειναι καλα.

----------


## kelaidis

Ο Γιώργος ήταν ένας προικισμένος, συμμετρικός και χωρίς ελλείψεις αθλητής με Ηράκλειες διαστάσεις, που μεγάλωσε και ανδρώθηκε σαν άνθρωπος, σαν επιστήμονας και σαν αθλητής στην Τασκένδη της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ένωσης. Ως εκ τούτου, ήταν απλός και λιτός στην συμπεριφορά του, καταρτισμένος αθλητικά και γνώριζε πολύ καλά τα μυστικά της άσκησης με βάρη (Σοβιετική Σχολή). Όμως, δεν γνώριζε, στα πρώτα χρόνια του τουλάχιστον, την εξειδίκευση που απαιτεί το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding, διότι στην πρώτη πατρίδα του, ως μη Ολυμπιακό Άθλημα, δεν υποστηριζόταν από το κράτος και δεν υπήρχε εκεί η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Αποτέλεσμα αυτών ήταν ενώ από την μία δεν είχε ελλείψεις, από την άλλη δεν διέθετε το τελικό φινίρισμα, και τις λεπτομέρειες για να καταλάβει την πρώτη θέση και πάντα κάποιος άλλος του την έκλεβε. 
Πραγματικός αθλητής για πάντα, γιατί η γυμναστική ήταν και  είναι κομμάτι του εαυτού του και πολλοί θα είναι οι ωφελημένοι μαθητές στα σχολεία μας που είχαν την τύχη να φοιτούν με τον Γιώργο Βόκα ως Καθηγητή τους. 
Νάσαι καλά.

----------

